# Cannondale and bottom bracket restrictions?



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys I'm into my first Cannondale now and I have been told there are some considerations as to what kind of bottom bracket I can use. Would someone please be gracious enough to give me the 411 on what I was told....

Is this to say I can get a random Shimano English and drop it in? 

By the way the frame is a 2008 Six13.....thank you again.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

There are two basic designs that Cannondale is now using. The BB30 which has no threading and the English standard which is threaded. Other than that there are no other restrictions I am aware of. Some of the BB30 frames come with a insert that allows an English standard BB (bottom bracket) to be used, which can also be purchased and installed into a BB30 frame.


----------



## Siv (Aug 2, 2009)

I just got a 2009 Synapse 4 Carbon. Spec says BB30 frame non-BB30 crank(Gossamar). How do I know its a BB30 frame if it has a crank with outboard bearings, specs and catalogs are wrong sometimes.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Siv said:


> I just got a 2009 Synapse 4 Carbon. Spec says BB30 frame non-BB30 crank(Gossamar). How do I know its a BB30 frame if it has a crank with outboard bearings, specs and catalogs are wrong sometimes.


Ride it into a Cannondale dealer and ask them. It should be pretty obvious to a trained eye. Although with Carbon it may be a little harder to detect. They should be able to tell just by looking down there without removing the crank/BB. On my Rize I can tell there is an insert even with the outboard BB installed.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

There should be a sticker indicated BB30 on the down tube.


----------

